# Amazing where your photos show up when you don't put a "c" on them.



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

http://www.nola.com/festivals/index.ssf/2009/07/annual_tarpon_rodeo_begins_in.html


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Are you saying that's your picture they are using? Where'd they get it?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you Scott Sommerlatte?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

No, my last name is not sommerlatte - and yes, that is my photo and they probably got it off the internet. It's been posted some time ago on the Tarpon Tomorrow site - got picked up by somebody and used by a guide service etc. No big deal. Glad everybody likes it and my fault for not being more savvy about it in the first place.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

They know a good picture when they steal one...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice shot. That tarp looks ready for the fight. 

"c" a few more and let us know where to see them.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*A few more shots from here and there....*












































Yep, those are all tarpon flags flying!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Which jetties are those in the 1st pic?


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Jetties*

Those jetties are in Port Isabel. We were fishing in the Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament. Really rough that day so we had to anchor. Only one bite from 7:30 to 4:30 that afternoon and this was it!


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

How big was the fish?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The picture is deceptive because the fish is between me and the boat... Dang those 2D pictures.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

This fish was about 115 to 120. It was tagged and released for the Tarpon Tomorrow study.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Great picture can't wait till wind lays and I get out and chase the poons.


----------

